# VBA to update Outlook StatusBar



## Joe Was (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the StatisBar protected from code like the Ribbon in Outlook 2007?
Cannot get VBA to update the Status Bar in Outlook?

*Sub myFolder()*
Dim objOlApp As New Outlook.Application
Dim objOlExplor As Outlook.Explorer
Dim objOlFolder As Outlook.Folder
Dim strStatus$

Set objOlExplor = objOlApp.ActiveExplorer
Set objOlFolder = objOlExplor.CurrentFolder

MsgBox "Active MailBox ==> " & objOlFolder.Name
'objOlApp.StatusBar = "Active MailBox ==> " & objOlFolder.Name
*End Sub*


----------

